# Need a Water Proof Pass Through



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

A cover for an electrical outlet that has provisions for closing with a cord plugged in.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

https://www.amazon.ca/Taymac-MM410W...ocphy=1001951&hvtargid=pla-312403822981&psc=1


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

And I was going to suggest a suitably sized 90 mounted to a blank outlet cover. The in-use outlet cover is a more elegant solution and ready-made!


----------

